# Old MEC 310



## Wingmaster55 (Feb 25, 2006)

My uncle just gave me his old 310 shotshell reloader so if anybody out there has one could you tell me what velocities I can get with the 12 ga. No. 1 charge bar using red dot powder and a 1 1/8 oz. of shot. I has a 12ga. No. 0 charge bar also but that is smaller. Also where can I get differant charge bars will any work or do I have to special order them???


----------

